# Converting freshwater into saltwater



## swimmingwiththefishes (Apr 20, 2018)

Okay so I want to convert my 70-gallon freshwater tank into a saltwater one..where do I start? I've never had a saltwater tank before :surprise:


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Break down the freshwater tank. Whats the plan?

Buy a good quality salt, RO water is a great start. Along with live rock, suitable lighting for corals (edit... if you want corals), powerheads, skimmers are reccomended and definently a good refractometer. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

basically you just take everything out, mix up some saltwater with a good saltwater mix, and start new.


If you don't have any plants and only mollies, you could even just add some salt mix slowly until you get 1.025 specific gravity.


you will need something to measure the specific gravity.


I recommend you start the new marine tank with macro algae right from the start. They are the equivalent to FW plants. Let the macros get started and thriving then add a single male molly a week later. And don't add food for a week then as a couple of female mollies and start feeding 1 flake per day. After a month or so with the mollies living you should be ready for the more expensive marine only fish.




my .02


----------



## MonkeyMagic80 (Jun 14, 2018)

swimmingwiththefishes said:


> Okay so I want to convert my 70-gallon freshwater tank into a saltwater one..where do I start? I've never had a saltwater tank before :surprise:


Hi, the first place to start is with what type of saltwater tank you want; a reef tank with fish and coral, or a fish only tank? This will have implications on what filtration, lighting, and temperature management (heating/chilling) you will need. 
The next thing to consider is how much money you would like to spend on it? You may need to revise what you want to keep based on your budget.
From what you have now, you may only be able to use the tank and stand, everything else may need to be replaced. 
Good Luck


----------

